# شريط جديد لفريق قلب داود تحفة حمل بسرعة



## مايكل منير حبيب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا أول ما جالى الشريط ده قلت لازم أرفعه على المنتدى على طول لأنه شريط تحفة بجد

و يا ريت يعجبكم

صلوا لأجلى

لامس قلبى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/73652580/10757df4/01_Track_1.html

تأمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/73653390/b55f5762/02_Track_2.html

يسوعى بحبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/73656389/e2462eb5/03_Track_3.html

تأمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/73657095/48118ae3/04_Track_4.html

رغم الجراح (لما لمست قلبى)
http://www.4shared.com/file/73661001/fc75d0bf/05_Track_5.html

شاكرينك يا الهنا الصالح 
http://www.4shared.com/file/73665924/3e9aea6a/06_Track_6.html

تأمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/73668449/ecc37adf/07_Track_7.html

مفيش زيك حبيب لينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/73671541/a3b2fee0/08_Track_8.html

تأمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/73672132/60463eaf/09_Track_9.html

يا ربى عايز اجيلك
http://www.4shared.com/file/73675100/38b234f9/10_Track_10.html

بعد ما سيبتك يا ابويا
http://www.4shared.com/file/73678342/433e9c62/11_Track_11.html

ملكك نفسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/73682022/facff208/12_Track_12.html


لينك الشريط على سيرفر المنتدى بجودة اقل ​*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب فين اسم الشريط واسامى الترانيم ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

للأسف أنا ماعرفش اسم الشريط أنا زى ما جالى رفعته


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*عموما هنزله وهشوف *
*هو مساحة الترانيم كبيرة كدة ليه*​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

معلهش لو مساحة الترانيم كبيرة بس الصوت نقى قوى


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشريط دة جامد موووووت  شكله *
*انا نزلت اول ترنيمة بس *
*اما اشوف الباقى *
*اول ترنيمة اسمها لامس قلبى *​


----------



## totty (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو فعلا مساحته كبييييييره خااااالص
بس جارى التحمييييييل
ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى لمرورك يا totty


----------



## mena mamdoh (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي مايكل وجاري التحميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2008)

على كلامك يا جو حلو

وانا بحب الفريق دا جدا

جاري التحميل

و ميرسي يا مايكل خالص 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى لمرورك يا فراشة مسيحية و يا mena mamdoh


----------



## cobcob (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا ده الموضوع جد يا جدعان
أول ترنيمة دى حلوة
وجاااااااااااااااارى التنزيل
يا مسهل يا رب
أقابلكو كمان 3 ايام
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مرة تانية أنا باعتذر يا جماعة عن مساحة الترانيم الكبيرة كان المفروض أضغطها ب winrar

و شكرا لمرورك يا cobcob


----------



## oesi no (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا مش فكرة winrar*
*بتضغط ببرامج تانيه *
*زى برنامج سويتش*
*عموما انا رفعت الشريط بجودة اقل على سيرفر المنتدى*
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## cobcob (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا نزلت الشريط كله يا مايكل 
حلو اوى اوى
عجبتنى اوى ترنيمة شاكرينك يا الهنا الصالح
بجد ميرسىىىىىىىى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (1 ديسمبر 2008)

العفو يا cobcob  انتى بتقومى بمجهود كبير قوى على المنتدى

ربنا معاكى


----------



## cobcob (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا مايكل
على فكرة 
تقريبا الشريط اسمه (لامس قلبى)​*


----------



## sameh7610 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا باشا​*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

العفو يا sameh


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررررسى على الشريط 

جارى التحميل .............

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## porio (23 ديسمبر 2008)

:new8:ميرسى على تعبك
انا كنت بادور على شرايط الفريق ده
ربنا يعوضك و يبارك مجهودك:99:​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك يا الأمير الحزين و kokoman  و porio

اذكرونى فى صلاتكم و ان شاء الله لما يجيلى شرايط حلوة تانى هبقى أرفعها


----------



## caro koko (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا جماعة ويارب تكون السنة الجديدة سعيدة علينا كلنا وربنا يدينا ونحقق كل اللي بنتمناه
على فكرة اسم الشريط لامس قلبي


----------



## ميزوا (4 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الشريط الجميل دة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mark_farid (5 يناير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً​


----------



## shekooooo (6 يناير 2009)

*عارف الترانيم لو مساحتها كبيره موت برضه هاحملها  علشان الفريق ده أكثر من رائع مرسييييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييرررررررررررر ويارب تجيبلنا الجديد دايما​*


----------



## nansameh (6 يناير 2009)

Great job , Thank you very much


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*تحفة بس مساحته كبيرة
جاري التحميل​*


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

*الشريط مرفوع بمساحة اقل يا بيشو
هاتلاقي اللينك فى آخر المشاركة الأولى من تحت​*


----------



## ميزوا (9 يناير 2009)

ميرسى على الشريط الجامد دة
ربنا ياركك


----------



## amirawadid (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل بس عايزين نعرف أسمه أيه


----------



## caro/كارو (16 يناير 2009)

ترنيمه لامس قلبى تحفه جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكوا يا جماعة على ردودكم الجميلة

صلولى علشان الامتحانات


----------



## dr_mina_mony (1 أبريل 2009)

معلش لوسمحت ممكن ترفع الترنمتين لامس قلبى ورغم الجراح على موقع mediafire.comبس بالجودة الأصلية هكون شاكر ليك جدا ........لان موقع فور شير مش شغال معايا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## jijooo (1 أبريل 2009)

شريط جميل جدا وده فريق جامد جداااااااا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يامايكل


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## pop_pipo_1991 (14 أبريل 2009)

هاى دى اول مره لى معاكم فى المنتدى بس انا ليا تعليق على الشريط و شرايط تانيه كتير بجد  الى بيرفع الشرايط دى على النت حرام بجد الشريط تسجيل و كلمات و الحان و توزيع و تسجيل بيتكلف حوالىى 10 الاف جنيه مصرى و انت بكل بساطه بتيجى و تاخد التعب  بكل بساطه البابا شنوده قبل كده قال دى سرقه يا جماعه و برده لاحياه لمن تنادى فبرجاء مسح روابط الترانيم و رجاء محبه الى المشرفين على المنتديات حرام تعب الناس بجد


----------



## ماريتا (14 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدااااا يا مايكل_
_الشريط جميل جداااا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2009)

pop_pipo_1991 قال:


> هاى دى اول مره لى معاكم فى المنتدى بس انا ليا تعليق على الشريط و شرايط تانيه كتير بجد  الى بيرفع الشرايط دى على النت حرام بجد الشريط تسجيل و كلمات و الحان و توزيع و تسجيل بيتكلف حوالىى 10 الاف جنيه مصرى و انت بكل بساطه بتيجى و تاخد التعب  بكل بساطه البابا شنوده قبل كده قال دى سرقه يا جماعه و برده لاحياه لمن تنادى فبرجاء مسح روابط الترانيم و رجاء محبه الى المشرفين على المنتديات حرام تعب الناس بجد


انت تعرف تاريخ انتاج الشريط ؟
الشريط من سنه 2008 واحنا فى نص 2009


----------



## pop_pipo_1991 (15 أبريل 2009)

اولا انا معلوماتى ان الشريط اتعمل فى اول 2009 ومهما كان ان شالله فى سنه كام ده مش تعب ناس ولا لا  انت لو عملتى شريط و تعبتى فيه فعلا و لو حتى دفعتى فيه 2000 جنيه مبلغ قليل طبعا على تمن الشريط بس افتراض و لقيتيه كمان شهر الشريط نزل على النت هتزعلى ولا لا و بعدين البابا شنوده منع و قال دى سرقه بس مقلش انه بعد سنه نزلوه عادى هو قال يا جماعه ده تعب ناس و دى تعتبر سرقه و انا اعرف ناس فى الفريق و هم الى قالولى ابعت لكم و اقلكم ان ده حرااااااااااااااااام


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أبريل 2009)

شريط رائع تستاهل عليه الشكر..يامينا ..بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..مرسي كتتتير أوي على مجهودك ...وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
​


----------



## kourine (20 مايو 2010)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا للترانيم

الرب يبارككم



​


----------



## menayoussef93 (23 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxx aloot bgd sheriiit 7elw awy rabena yebark ta3bk w ma7abtk thanks again


----------



## ashrafshawky19 (24 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبارك هذا الموقع الجميل وكل اللذين شاركو فى تصميم الموقع ربنا يديكم نعمه وبركه واتمنا من ربنا يسوع المسيح انو يزود خدمته اكتر واكتر


----------



## وطني (24 مايو 2010)




----------



## naro_lovely (26 مايو 2010)

*الشريط رائع قووووووووووووووووووى بجد​*


----------

